# von Geforce 7800 GTX zu Radeon R7 200 series



## telex (22. November 2014)

meine Geforce 7800 GTX mit extra Stromanschlüssen hat den geist aufgegeben und man hat mir eine Radeon R7 200 series eingebaut. Board P5W DH deluxe, e 6700 dualcore. 
Hätte ich gewußt was defekt war, hätte ich die Karte natürlich selber getauscht aber ich  konnte den Fehler ohne Ersatzteile zu Hause nicht ausmachen. 

Hab ich mich jetzt verbessert in der Graphik? Hab das Gefühl der neue (letzte) Tomb Raider läuft nicht viel besser?!

Für die geforce hab ich damals 450 € bezahlt, für die Radeon , mit einbau nur 100€ ??


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich. Die 7800 GTX war damals eine Highend-Karte, jetzt hast Du (verglichen mit aktuellen Karten) ein absolutes Einsteigermodell.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2014)

was für eine r7 ist es denn genau?
wobei ich eigentlich schätzen würde, dass da selbst die langsamste (r 7 240?) deine alte karte hinter sich lassen müsste und zwar locker.


----------



## telex (22. November 2014)

wenn ich nur wüßte welche? Kein Gerätemanager oder dxdiag zeigt mir das an...


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2014)

lad dir gpuz runter. GPU-Z - Info-Tool f
muss man nicht mal installieren. einfach starten. 
dann sollte dir angezeigt werden, welcher chip verbaut ist.


----------



## telex (22. November 2014)

das ergebnis.....


----------



## svd (22. November 2014)

Bonkic hat mit seiner Einschätzung recht. Der Shaderanzahl nach, dürfte es sich um eine "R7 240" handeln.

Die ist zwar schneller als die 7800 GTX, aber langsamer als so manche 8800er Geforce. 

"Tomb Raider" macht zu dem auch heftigen Gebrauch von Shadern und DirectX 11. Auf FullHD wirst du mit keinen 15fps rechnen können.
Hast du die Auflösung schon auf 720p reduziert?


----------



## telex (22. November 2014)

nee, mach ich mal...danke..
Sind 100 € mit Einbau okay für diese Karte?


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2014)

telex schrieb:


> nee, mach ich mal...danke..
> Sind 100 € mit Einbau okay für diese Karte?



nein, auf keinen Fall!
Die Dinger kosten nur so zwischen 50€ und 75€ und sind vielleicht Minimal besser als die vorhandene Grafikeinheit in der CPU
Ich würde mir mein Geld wiederholen und sagen dass die den OEM-Krams wem anderen andrehen können

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R7 240 Serie

eine Grafikkarte einbauen ist eh total Easy:
Sich erden, den Rechner aufschrauen, neue Karte reindrücken, Strom anschließen, zuschrauben, Fertig
Aber diese Dinger werden eigentlich nur deswegen eingebaut, damit man schreiben kann, es ist eine Grafikkarte verbaut, nur das so ziemlich alle CPUs heute eine Grafikeinheit mitbringen die vielleicht etwas langsamer ist, aber für alle Anwendungen und Spiele man eh Leistungsfähigere Modelle braucht. wenn ein R7, dann eher eine 270 bzw. 270X, grade wenn man vorher eine 78XX hatte, das sind Ungefähr die Nachfolger davon


----------



## svd (22. November 2014)

Da hat die Katze recht, wenn's geht, bring die Karte zurück.

Falls 100€ das ungefähre Maximum sind, kannst du dir genauso gut selber eine "R7 260X" kaufen. 
Der Einbau ist, wie oben gesagt, sehr simpel. Und da du gerade eine AMD Karte drinne hast, musst du nicht mal Treiber wechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

MIT EINBAU ist der Preis vertretbar, auch weil der vermutlich kleine Laden so eine Karte, die man online ab 50€ bekommt, sicher nicht ebenfalls für 50-60€ anbieten kann, sondern eher im Einkauf schon selber so viel bezahlt. Aber wenn Du selber eine R7 260X eingebaut hättest, die 90-110€ kostet, hättest Du eine Grafikleistung, die mal eben c.a. 3 (!!!) Mal so schnell wäre...  

Eine R7 240 ist an sich nur ne Karte, die man in einen PC einbaut, wenn man unbedingt ne Karte braucht, weil es keine Onboard-Grafik gibt.


Nebenbei: Deine GTX 7800 ist halt schon UR-Ur-alt - da ist schon vor 3- 4 Jahren eine damals 100€ teure Karte schneller gewesen


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Deine GTX 7700 ist halt schon UR-Ur-alt - da ist schon vor 3- 4 Jahren eine damals 100€ teure Karte schneller gewesen



ach Ups, da hab ich mich verschaut, ich dachte das wäre eine ATI gewesen und hab mich schon gewundert warum die so Teuer war


----------



## telex (22. November 2014)

naja, der PC lief nicht mehr und ich war froh, daß sie den Fehler gefunden haben. Wenn ich eine neue Karte einfach hätte haben wollen, hätte ich sie eingebaut, ich hab schließlich damals meinen PC selber zusammen gebaut mit leerem Gehäuse. Aber ich wußte nicht was defekt war. Das BIOS Posting war schon seltsam schräg und ich wußte nicht wie ich den Fehler hätte  finden sollte. Hätte ja RAm, Graphikkarte oder Board sein können. Deshalb war ich denen dankbar, daß sie mir geholfen haben. Ich werde sie fragen ovb sie nicht ne schnellere haben... 200 würde ich schon ausgeben...


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2014)

nja, eine 270X, wobei das X wichtig ist und man darauf achten muss dass das X nicht nur Teil des Namens der Grafikkarte ist welche einen R7 270 Chip verbaut hat oder eine R9 280


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Das war ja auch nicht als Kritik gemeint, sondern nur anschaulich, wie schlecht die R7 240 für das Geld ist    Wenn Du halt die Diagnose und den Einbau mitzählst und die Karte beim Shop vlt 60€ kostet, sind die 100€ schon okay - aber an sich hätte man dich fragen sollen, was Du für eine Karte möchtest, also was für eine Leistung du erwartest.

Für 200€ wäre eine AMD R9 280 optimal. Die kostet zumindest online 170-200€. Für 150-180€ gibt es die AMD R9 270X - die R9 280 ist um die 15% schneller. Und die 270X wiederum ist schon wieder 50-60% schneller als die R7 260X, die Du für 100€ bekommen würdest. Die hab ich ja als ca 3 Mal so schnell wie die R7 240 dargestellt - d.h. eine R9 270X wäre wohl schon 4-5 Mal schneller als die R7 240, die R9 280 sicher mind 5 mal schneller. 

Es kann aber bei neueren Games sein, dass Deine CPU "bremst" - auch falls du nur 4GB RAM hast, wird das bei neueren Titeln zum Problem. Aber kauf nicht mehr RAM dazu, denn Du hast DDR2-RAM, was viel teurer als der aktuelle Standard (DDR3) ist - bevor Du neben der Grafikkarte auch das RAM aufrüstest, würd ich es mit dem RAM lieber sein lassen und möglichst bald auf ein neues Board + CPU + DDR3-RAM umsteigen. Deine CPU bringt zwar nur noch so 15€, das Board aber immer noch 30-50€, das RAM wiederum: man kann sagen, dass Du da gebraucht so viel bekommst, wie gleichviel NEUES DDR3- kostet.


PS: was Enisra sagt auch beachten - manche Karten heißen zB R9 270 X-Edition. Da ist das X nur Teil des Namens des Kühlers, der sich X-Edition nennt. Das X *muss *direkt hinter der Modellnummer stehen ohne Abstand


----------



## telex (24. November 2014)

hab da mal angerufen: (mit Einbau (das wollen sie selber machen))
180€ drauf zahlen für die  R9 280
150€ drauf zahlen für die 270X...

verrechnet mit der 200 Series.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. November 2014)

Google am besten selbst. Je nach Hersteller und Händler kostet die R9 280 aktuell zwischen 170€ und 240€.

Da Du vorher bereits 100€ gezahlt hast, ist dieser Preis übertrieben.

Da Du aber im Einzelhandel, im Gegensatz zum Versandhandel, kein zeitlich begrenztes Rücktrittsrecht ohne Begründung hast und der Händler bislang nicht den Eindruck erweckt, Dir wirklich entgegen kommen zu wollen:

Bestell Dir eine neue, gute Karte bei einem der einschlägigen Versandhändler, (ALTERNATE, Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, etc.) und verkaufe die 200er bei E-Bay. Auf diese Weise minimierst Du wahrscheinlich am besten Deinen Verlust.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

Also, das ist schon happig. Bestell Dir lieber selber eine R9 270X, und die R7 240 verkaufst Du dann für 40€. Dann hast Du effektiv 210€ bezahlt - aber zusätzlich zu den 100€ nochmal 150€ drauf, das ist echt zu viel. 

bzw: was hat denn die R7 240 laut Rechnung gekostet?


----------



## telex (24. November 2014)

da stehen nur 100€ für Ati  R7 drauf auf dem KassenBon...


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

Hmm, kann natürlich sein, dass die R9 270X bei dem Shop halt 250€ kostet...  aber das wäre dann extrem teuer...  das ist echt doof - so oder so zahlst Du halt ne Menge.  Mit selber woanders kaufen und die R7 270 verkaufen kämst  Du halt etwas besser weg, aber auf jeden Fall war das dann ne recht teure Sache


----------



## telex (24. November 2014)

was soll man machen wenn der PC verreckt und man Panik Attacken bekommt 

Da ist man froh daß er wieder läuft und es nicht das Motherboard ist...


----------

